# Got a few questions about my tank



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
So I have a 10G with 4 pineapple swordtails, 1 male 3 female. I picked them up a few days ago. I also have one fake plant and a real one.
I have some questions
1. Out of the three females 1 is bigger (as in fatter haha, on the bottom left in the pic) than the other two and seems to be a little aggressive to the other females. Is this a little normal?

2. How does the tank look in your guys' opinion. This is my first time with things other than goldfish and I want it to work out.








Thanks for the help


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a lot of pineapples swordtails frys born a few weeks back.she had someware around 30 or so.the tank looks real good.I think a 10 gallon tank is to small at least for 4 swordtails.i have read that the smallest tank should be a 20 gallon.the female is the bigger one and male is slim and has the swordtail.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would say 10g is good for a pair of swords. I like the tank, its pretty nice. The colors contrast nicely. But I would be watching for fry. If you look towards the back of her stomach, you will see a black triangle, and her stomach will look like she swallowed a marble. Then will square off shortly before she drops.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Too small for cories IMO. 

I think it looks decent. I am a fan of natural looking setups. The question though, what do YOU think of it? Everyone has different tastes and if you think its awesome, then it is! 

The larger female may be older and a bit more dominant. IDK livebearers though so this is my opinion and not based on any fact other than other species of fishes.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with Majerah. If *you* like your tank, that's what counts. I am personally a fan of natural, but can appreciate the *beauty* of other arrangements.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it looks very nice. I would be on the lookout for fry as well, and if that happens, you will either need to cull or get a bigger tank lol. Thats what happened with my guppies, got 3 guppies, then ended up with 23 and a larger tank.


----------

